# كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية asmicheal



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية asmicheal

 
 





معظم أنواع الغسالات الحديثة مزودة بمفاتيح لاختيار حمولة الغسيل وأنواعها ولذلك يجب اتباع التعليمات واستخدام المفتاح المطابق لمنسوب الماء الخاص بكمية الملابس المراد غسلها وعند شرائك لغسالة جديده يجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أنها تحتوي على المفاتيح التالية : مفتاح لحجم الحمولة ​



 
يفضل نقع الملابس المتسخة جدا قبل وضعها في الغسالة وضع الماء المناسب لحجم كمية الغسيل عند وضع الغسيل يجب تفتيش الجيوب او وجود مواد معدني ثقيلة تؤثر على الغسالة ويجب استخراج الحزم من الملابس عند الانتها من الغسيل يجب غسلها وتجفيفها المحافظه على خرطوم الماء للغسالة يجب تزيت الماكينة كل سنة او ستة اشهر ويجب تلبيس الغسالة لبس لكي تحافظي عليها من الرطوبة وبنفس الوقت تعطي منظر جميل لوجودها بالحمام اعزك الله



نصائح عااااامه 







1 - لا تقومي بملء الغسالة بالثياب أكثر عن حاجتها ​


 
2 - لا تقومي بسكب الماء الساخن في الغسالة أبدا ​


 
3 - يجب وضع حاجز تحت الغسالة حتى لا تصدأ من الماء على الأرضية ​


 
4 - بعد الانتهاء من غسل الملابس قومي بتنظيفها جيدا من عوالق الثياب ​


 
5 - لا تقومي بتكدس الملابس في العصارة بأكثر من طاقتها ​


 
6 - لا تقومي بوقف العصارة بيديك أبدا



لازاله الصدا ​



 
وضع مناكير لون ابيض بطريقه مرتبه ​


 
تنسي بعض ربات المنازل الملابس بعد الغسيل في الغسالة ، ربما لانشغالهن بأعمال منزلية أخري ، ولكن الذي تجهله كثيرات أن ترك الملابس المبللة لمدة 24 ساعة في الغسالة يسبب عفن الثياب .​


 
لذلك إذا شممت رائحة كريهة منبعثة من الثياب ، قومي بغسلها مرة أخرى ، باستعمال كلور خاص بالثياب الملونة ، وقومي بغسل الثياب أكثر من مرة إذا شعرت بأن الرائحة لم تختفي . ​


 
وينصح بإضافة الكلور بشكل منتظم ، حيث وجد الباحثون بأن 44% من الغسالات تحتوي على بكتيريا (بكتيريا الفضلات البشرية)، لذا اغسلي يديكِ فور وضع الثياب القذرة في الغسالة.​لتنظيف باب الغساله
تمزج بيكربونات الصودا مع قليل من الماء ليصبح ثقيل قليلا ثم يفرك المكان ويغسل


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

سر الملابس ناصعة البياض تعود مثل الجديد


وهي تتكون من ملح الليمون وده حاجة مذهلة للنظافة وخاصة للبقع الصعبة في كل شي نبدأ بالملابس 
تشتريه من عند العطار سعره رخيص ولما تجربيه انشالله هايكون حاجة اساسية جدا في بيتك باذن الله 

الوصفة كوب صغير من الخل و4 ملاعق ملح الليمون ومسحوقك المعتاد وتنقع الملابس فيها من 3 الى 5 ساعات وانا اختار في غسالي خيار النقع واغسل بعده بالطريقة المعتادة 

الفوايد 
بياض ناصع للملابس البيضاء واشراق وثبات الوان للملابس الملونة 
القضاء على اصعب البقع خاصة بقع الشوكلاتة والدم 
تعقيم للملابس ورائحة جميلة 
نتيجة هايلة مع اضافة القليل من الزهرة 
يحافظ على الغسالة ويطول عمرها لانه يصون الطبقة الداخلية للغسالة ويعمل لها تنظيف مستمر من الالياف والاشياء العالقة بها


:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem

من قرائاتى على النت​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

شكراااااااااااااااا يا قمر 

على الموضوع الجميل 

والنصائح المهمه

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

*موضوع رائع 
شكر يا قمر​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

*أختي أسميشيل*
*عضوات كثير سيشكرونك علي تقديم هذه المعلومات الجميلة الرب يباركك*


----------



## nasranya (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

مرسي موضوع رائع ونصائح مفيده جدا


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

نموضوع ومجهود رااائع  جدا

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

انشالله من بكرا انطبق الموضوع على غسالة المنزل هههههه
موضوع مفيد  ونصائح مفيدة​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

شكرا ليك​


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

راح اعطيكم طريقة كتير سهلة وغير مكلفة ابدا للحصول على غسيل كله
انتعاش في حالة عدم توفر ملطف ملابس.
اولا:نقوم باحضار بخاخة بلاستيك او زجاج(مابتفرق).
ثانيا:نعبيء البخاخة بماء عادي.
ثالثا:نحضر اي عطر زيتي رائحته تكون لطيفة و مش قوية
و نفرغها في البخاخة.نحكم الاغلاق ونرج البخاخة جيدا 
حتى يمتزج العطر تماما.واخيرا عند اخراج الغسيل من الغسالة
نقوم برش الثياب كل على حدا حتى تتشبع بالرائحة الزكية
ولما ينشف الغسيل شوفوا النتيجة وشموا الملابس,وادعولي.


:download:

من قرائاتى على النت


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

بجد مواضيعك كلها جميله 

والنصائح حلوه اوى 

ميرسى يا قمر
​


----------



## Mason (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

شكرا كتير اختى على المعلومات الهامة دى
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

مرسى  يا قمر على النصائح المهمه 

والمفيدة الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مارينا2010 (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

*                                                 ميرسى ياقمر على نصائحك المفيده دى*


----------



## tamav maria (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: كيف تحافظي على غسالتك الكهربائية*

افكار مدهشه وما تكلفش عزيزتي asmicheal ربنا يباركك


----------

